# totally new- help appreciated



## kirbyjohn (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello,
so ive never touched suppliments in my life besides basic protein powders on rare occassions, and now im looking to get toned and have the physique ive dreamed of, so heres what i need if anyone can help id really appreciate it.

i basically need a full list of suppliments that would be best in your oppinion
ive been looking into clenbuterol, because im trying to stay in oral suppliments, but im not sure what else i need along side clenbuterol ive read T3 not sure what that is and fish oils to help the liver etc
what exactly do i need and where exactly would i buy everything including the basics from gnc and all.. clenbuterol isnt really a local thing for me,
i live in colorado usa
what do i need.....

a little background info about me that might help
im19 years old height 6'6", weigh 240 pounds, im guessing anywhere between 20-25% body fat, yet im athletic, played basketball the passed couple years, havnt been playing the last few months and ate junk food traveling so ive gained some fat but i really want to get back into it


anyways thanks for the help
kirby


----------



## kirbyjohn (Dec 12, 2011)

i could really use some help right now


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 12, 2011)

You're diet is the most important thing. How's that look? You won't get anything done without a solid diet plan first.


----------



## budiz (Dec 12, 2011)

Be more specific with your goals and somebody more qualified than I will give you some direction.  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 12, 2011)

Subscribe to an Elite Membership. There are plenty of digital book downloads to help you out and they are free.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 12, 2011)

kirbyjohn said:


> Hello,
> so ive never touched suppliments in my life besides basic protein powders on rare occassions, and now im looking to get toned and have the physique ive dreamed of, so heres what i need if anyone can help id really appreciate it.
> 
> i basically need a full list of suppliments that would be best in your oppinion
> ...


Buy your supplements from online, it is cheaper that way. You are just 19 so I don't think you need Clenbuterol. Just find out your maintanance calories from calorie calculator. Then eat 300-500 less calories if your want to lose weights.

Basic Supplements:
Creatine (if money is not a big problem)
Multivitamins( if you don't eat enough vegis.)
Protein Powder (for post workout and inbetween meals)
Fish oil (if you don't eat enough fish)
Hope this helps.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

Clen is not a supplement, it's a drug.


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm betting you need to worry more about your diet and training than your supplements.
You should check out the training and diet forums{Read the Stickies!}.


----------



## ProFitnessWest (Dec 12, 2011)

Whoa, whoa, whoa there.

Absolutely no drugs of any kind. At 19, you don't need them, as you haven't even scratched what you can do naturally. No clen. Whoever turned you onto that idea needs to be knocked upside the head.

Now, for supps that you can get from me (or at GNC if you have more dollars than sense), stick to:

Protein powder. Whey after a workout gets absorbed and kick starts the recovery process, and a protein blend is good for when you need an in between meal protein fix.

Creatine. When reducing calories, energy levels will naturally go down. Creatine will provide muscle energy to get through you weight lifting workouts.

Good multivitamin. Calorie reduction often can cause nutrient intake of essential vitamins and minerals to drop.

Truthfully, that's it beyond eating good clean food. Lift weights three days a week, and keep the reps between 4-8. Lower reps use creatine primarily for energy instead of glycogen. Work up to three sessions of cardio, intervals, or an hour or pick up basketball on the days you don't lift. Get at least eight hours of sleep a night, and a at least a gallon of fluids a day.

Lastly, monitor your poundage and reps when you lift. If you maintain or increase the reps or weight, you're on the right track, especially if your body weight drops or your waist shrinks. If you lose strength, you need to take in more calories.

Take it slow, and good luck.


----------

